# Looking For a Source For Inexpensive Paintings.



## jaredartsidewal (May 19, 2009)

I am currently looking for 10 to 12 oil paintings for dressing-up the walls of a home I'll be selling. Have any of you utilized websites like Artsidewalk.com? They claim to have high-quality oil painting reproductions at affordable prices. Any info. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kellymarcus (May 20, 2009)

*My Artsidewalk.com Experience...*

I have just received my first paintings from Artsidewalk.com and am very pleased. They arrived on-time, were cheap, and of high-quality. They even included a free gift painting for being a 1st time customer. I will use their services again for my art needs in the future. :stupid:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

wow, what a coincidence...:whistling2:


----------



## ornella (May 21, 2009)

Hello

If you want to have a look at the following web site, you will enjoy Carla's paintings
A french artist who paint" à la demande", she can create at a convenient price your paintings http://www.clopart.net
I hope you will apreciate!
thanks


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

*Fine Art painted to designer specs from Europe*

I have just recently obtained a connection in London that is probably exactly what you are looking for. I do alot of networking across the world and have recently gave this contact information to a few interior designers who were thrilled with the availability of the concept. This company is very reputable and very well priced. Being an artist myself the work that I have seen is of the finest quality. They have access to 5o some artists around the world and can have your painting done in any style ,technique and medium. Based on your fabric clippings and your direction. I do not charge for helping people with this kind of information, I believe in givers gain and try to help as many as I can. Send me an email either through this forum or my blog at http://www.art-faux.com and I would be glad to pass this on to you.


----------

